# Do all men tell lies?



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Since 2004 I believed my husband about one aspect of sex till this Monday morning. He has always told me that if he gets randy and does not have sex, he gets a condition called blue balls which is painful. So I sometimes use this to my advantage by exciting him thinking he then has to have sex. Well, it worked very well ever since, or so I thought till Monday morning. Monday was a bank holiday in the UK and the girls had a sleep over at a friend's house. So he was snoring gently when I woke up early morning. After some time trying to go back to sleep, I woke him up and we ended up doing what husbands and wives do. Then I got cramp in my right leg and it brought a tear or two from the discomfort of it. We had to stop what we were doing but he clearly had some minutes left in him. When I recovered, I thought to help him avoid BB by offering to finish off but he said NO. He then got up and went and sorted the lawn mower and went on to cut the grass. 

He did not seem to be in any discomfort at all. 

Can men explain please. I googled it and it seems it is a true condition, but is it selective or do men get it all the time? 

.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

MaiChi said:


> Since 2004 I believed my husband about one aspect of sex till this Monday morning. He has always told me that if he gets randy and does not have sex, he gets a condition called blue balls which is painful. So I sometimes use this to my advantage by exciting him thinking he then has to have sex. Well, it worked very well ever since, or so I thought till Monday morning. Monday was a bank holiday in the UK and the girls had a sleep over at a friend's house. So he was snoring gently when I woke up early morning. After some time trying to go back to sleep, I woke him up and we ended up doing what husbands and wives do. Then I got cramp in my right leg and it brought a tear or two from the discomfort of it. We had to stop what we were doing but he clearly had some minutes left in him. When I recovered, I thought to help him avoid BB by offering to finish off but he said NO. He then got up and went and sorted the lawn mower and went on to cut the grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha  

You sure he was cutting the grass and not his balls?  

Dunno. Depends how ‘real’ those sex-inhibiting ‘headaches’ are.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

I’ve never googled it, but I always assumed it was a made up thing guys use to get girls to do it when they want. You learn something new every day here at TAM!

My guys have never had a problem, other than disappointment, if we had to stop midway.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Can men explain please. I googled it and it seems it is a true condition, but is it selective or do men get it all the time?


Yes & No...

A high level of prolonged sexual arousal without release creates an ache if the arousal continues to be sustained when the erectile tissues should otherwise be resting/recovering. If the arousal fully subsides then there is no ache. 

Also a male's arousal can also crest without orgasm and then fully subside. A good example of this is if a guy goes into performance mode and tries to orgasm before he is ready. You get close, and once you reach a certain plateau, if you don't sustain it and keep pushing then everything just slides back down to zero. 

Odds your your husband was very worked up when you stopped and was at a point that you either A) keep going or B) loose his mojo. He was probably bummed out that he lost his mojo and ran to cut grass so that it would not be too awkward if he couldn't get it back going. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## BioFury (Jul 9, 2015)

It is real, but I imagine each guy experiences it differently. I've only experienced it when orgasm was delayed for a week or more.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

It happens with me if I go to long without and I get aroused at all.

I am very HD however and usually relieve myself 2x a day or more.

Masturbating works just fine at relieving tension even if it is less satisfying.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

And, no, all men don't lie. I would never lie to you.

You can trust me.

I don't sneak or deceive, except when I'm sneaky...


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

MaiChi said:


> Since 2004 I believed my husband about one aspect of sex till this Monday morning. He has always told me that if he gets randy and does not have sex, he gets a condition called blue balls which is painful. So I sometimes use this to my advantage by exciting him thinking he then has to have sex. Well, it worked very well ever since, or so I thought till Monday morning. Monday was a bank holiday in the UK and the girls had a sleep over at a friend's house. So he was snoring gently when I woke up early morning. After some time trying to go back to sleep, I woke him up and we ended up doing what husbands and wives do. Then I got cramp in my right leg and it brought a tear or two from the discomfort of it. We had to stop what we were doing but he clearly had some minutes left in him. When I recovered, I thought to help him avoid BB by offering to finish off but he said NO. He then got up and went and sorted the lawn mower and went on to cut the grass.
> 
> He did not seem to be in any discomfort at all.
> 
> Can men explain please. I googled it and it seems it is a true condition, but is it selective or do men get it all the time?


According to this article, https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/324870.php it is real, and one way to defuse it is by "distracting themselves with an activity that is not arousing until the symptoms pass". So what's with the title of your post?? You know, I bet if you let your husband use the F word he wouldn't have chosen to cut the lawn.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

It is a real condition. Can be damn painful. Did husband go to bathroom before going outside. If he was primed, probably took him 30 seconds to get rid of the pressure.

Otherwise, I have found that walking, while painful at first, will help lessen the discomfort.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

As a man, I can tell you that not finishing can go either way. It can be tremendously uncomfortable, and be so for quite a while. Or sometimes the excitement can abate without any discomfort. Lots of variables there and lots of randomness.

Bottom line, what he is describing and what happened that one time are perfectly possible in the same man.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Maybe seeing his wife in pain was a boner killer?


----------



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Don't know that would be comparable for a woman, but extreme blue balls can feel like getting kicked in the groin for some men, and without release the pain can last for days. 
May not be the same for every man, but the pain can radiate into the stomach just as getting racked can cause stomach pain, just not quite as extreme.

Blue balls may not happen every time but it does happen.


----------



## Violet28 (Oct 4, 2018)

Sounds like a very complicated organ......


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

C’mon guys, you know that’s b*ll*cks...There’s no such thing. If you don’t come the only thing that feels uncomfortable and ‘blue’ is the ego.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delupt (Dec 1, 2014)

InMyPrime said:


> C’mon guys, you know that’s b*ll*cks...There’s no such thing. If you don’t come the only thing that feels uncomfortable and ‘blue’ is the ego.


No, it's very real, but I've never heard of getting BB after a premature end to a single shag ... it's something that only manifests after *many *un-fulfilled arousals. 

How many is many? I guess it differs, but I understood it took weeks, and a few hand-jobs stops the build-up of blood in the testes.

As for lying, sure, men may use this as a playful coersive as part of foreplay, done it myself, but remember, it's not lying if its flirting


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

delupt said:


> but remember, it's not lying if its flirting



Said a rapist, once upon a time 
Ok I have never had it. It sure made me annoyed but nothing ever turned blue or hurt.

During ‘ coitus interruptus’ I imagine discomfort may be greater. However there is absolutely NO evidence that anything happens to balls if you don’t masturbate for a few days or even a week (which is what some seem to be claiming on this thread?)
I know I get more horny, irritated and can come in seconds if it’s been too long...but that’s about it. 

But yes, brothers need to stand together in times of need, so yeah: if your husband doesn’t get an orgasm regularly, and when he needs to, remember, he is going to die!!! 
Oh and the wife needs to appear as of she is eager, otherwise his balls will literally explode with frustration.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

MaiChi said:


> Since 2004 I believed my husband about one aspect of sex till this Monday morning. He has always told me that if he gets randy and does not have sex, he gets a condition called blue balls which is painful.


According to my husband this is a load of crap.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

InMyPrime said:


> C’mon guys, you know that’s b*ll*cks...There’s no such thing. If you don’t come the only thing that feels uncomfortable and ‘blue’ is the ego.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd almost think blue balls was total bull, but it's not just men. Happens to me, a woman, too.

Basically, if I become highly aroused without resolution my vagina becomes sore. It's similar to what a bruised muscle feels like. My cervix also feels sore and sometimes I'll feel something close to intense cramping, but that is a bit more rare. My labia becomes painfully sensitive, which usually subsides to a dull ache after a bit. It's definitely physically unpleasant and uncomfortable, but, wait, there's more! I'm also mentally and emotionally effected. Until symptoms subside and I can move without feeling discomfort I tend to be rather snippy and have zero desire to be in the same zip code as the person who left me with blue bits.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

It happens. Usually takes going some time without a release. Don't know why it affected him. Likely he was deep into it and when it stopped, he lost his concentration. If it took some time to get there, it's difficult to get back to that point. It could take him longer and it's likely he figured he would cramp you up again. Probably didn't want to see you hurting. It's also likely he was partially oblivious to it when it happened and he felt badly about cramping your leg. 

My thoughts are, if you can do that pretzel position more often, you might not get cramps. Practice makes perfect. lol


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

No, obviously all man do not tell laws. Do not become the female version of the red pill lol


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> No, obviously all man do not tell laws.* Do not become the female version of the red pill* lol


Impossible.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

StillSearching said:


> personofinterest said:
> 
> 
> > No, obviously all man do not tell laws.* Do not become the female version of the red pill* lol
> ...


 Actually, it is entirely possible for a woman to become jaded, bitter, cynical, and whiny. Haven't you ever seen a gathering of radical feminists lol?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

You should hear some of the lies I tell myself right before I get the bottle of conditioner ready ...


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

MaiChi said:


> Since 2004 I believed my husband about one aspect of sex till this Monday morning. He has always told me that if he gets randy and does not have sex, he gets a condition called blue balls which is painful. So I sometimes use this to my advantage by exciting him thinking he then has to have sex. Well, it worked very well ever since, or so I thought till Monday morning. Monday was a bank holiday in the UK and the girls had a sleep over at a friend's house. So he was snoring gently when I woke up early morning. After some time trying to go back to sleep, I woke him up and we ended up doing what husbands and wives do. Then I got cramp in my right leg and it brought a tear or two from the discomfort of it. We had to stop what we were doing but he clearly had some minutes left in him. When I recovered, I thought to help him avoid BB by offering to finish off but he said NO. He then got up and went and sorted the lawn mower and went on to cut the grass.
> 
> He did not seem to be in any discomfort at all.
> 
> ...


So, to the direct bolded question. Yes, it is a true condition although I am not sure the balls actually get blue <g>. To actually get it is pretty damn rare though from personal experience. Only had it once and it was a hell of a long time ago when I was much younger and VERY excited at the prospect of doing the deed, had to actually you know, spend time with her first >. I'd actually put this in the category of those Viagra commercial warnings about boners lasting more than 4 hours 0

Now, having experienced it once it is a convenient thing to suggest to a female as a reason to carry through with her flirtations. I wouldn't consider that a LIE, more a suggestion of what could happen if she keeps it up and doesn't act...

Also, as a 50+ year old the risks of it coming up are fairly minimal. If you were to kick him off at just the right time it might be a problem, otherwise not. A little metal frustration but your guys drive seems a little marginal so.... Remember, guys can get spontaneous boners several times a day with passing sexy thoughts. No discomfort involved .


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I do not like sex.


So yes.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

InMyPrime said:


> Haha
> 
> You sure he was cutting the grass and not his balls?
> 
> Dunno. Depends how ‘real’ those sex-inhibiting ‘headaches’ are.


Sex cures headaches in most humans but it seems there are 5% who get headaches after sex. So not sure what you saying there. It is well know now hat an orgasm is more effective on headaches than a paracetamol


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

red oak said:


> Don't know that would be comparable for a woman, but extreme blue balls can feel like getting kicked in the groin for some men, and without release the pain can last for days.


Trust me, for my woman, if she gets close but doesn't make it, she's one very unhappy camper. She would much rather have not tried at all. So the differences may not be as much, between men & women, as commonly believed. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

BigToe said:


> According to this article, https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/324870.php it is real, and one way to defuse it is by "distracting themselves with an activity that is not arousing until the symptoms pass". So what's with the title of your post?? You know, I bet if you let your husband use the F word he wouldn't have chosen to cut the lawn.


LOL!!!!


----------



## Cat Lady (May 7, 2019)

I don't know anything about this 'condition', but I can tell you that everyone on earth has lied at some point or another.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

Cat Lady said:


> I don't know anything about this 'condition', but I can tell you that everyone on earth has lied at some point or another.




My vote for post of the day!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holdingontoit (Mar 7, 2012)

It is not just from going without orgasm for a long time. It is about being aroused for a long time without orgasm. So if a couple hugs and kisses and does all kind of massages for several hours. And if this causes sexual arousal. Then there is a chance that the person will find pain emanating from their tingly bits. I have gone months and months without sex and no blue balls. But I once spent several hours flirting with the woman next to me on an airplane, and when I got off the plane I could barely stand up because the pain was so intense.


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

Holdingontoit said:


> It is not just from going without orgasm for a long time. It is about being aroused for a long time without orgasm. So if a couple hugs and kisses and does all kind of massages for several hours. And if this causes sexual arousal. Then there is a chance that the person will find pain emanating from their tingly bits. I have gone months and months without sex and no blue balls. But I once spent several hours flirting with the woman next to me on an airplane, and when I got off the plane I could barely stand up because the pain was so intense.



Maybe it was from sitting down for too long? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

MJJEAN said:


> I'd almost think blue balls was total bull, but it's not just men. Happens to me, a woman, too.
> 
> Basically, if I become highly aroused without resolution my vagina becomes sore. It's similar to what a bruised muscle feels like. My cervix also feels sore and sometimes I'll feel something close to intense cramping, but that is a bit more rare. My labia becomes painfully sensitive, which usually subsides to a dull ache after a bit. It's definitely physically unpleasant and uncomfortable, but, wait, there's more! I'm also mentally and emotionally effected. Until symptoms subside and I can move without feeling discomfort I tend to be rather snippy and have zero desire to be in the same zip code as the person who left me with blue bits.


For a while after we got married, I used to feel sore after the 7nth or eighth bonding session in a day. Sundays we used to park the cars in the next street so any visitor would think we were not in, then spend the day feeding and having sex and sleeping in between. We have only done that rarely since the children were born.

I think the vagina requires some rest after a while even though the mind needs to experience the pleasure.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> For a while after we got married, I used to feel sore after the 7nth or eighth bonding session in a day. Sundays we used to park the cars in the next street so any visitor would think we were not in, then spend the day feeding and having sex and sleeping in between. We have only done that rarely since the children were born.
> 
> I think the vagina requires some rest after a while even though the mind needs to experience the pleasure.


Someone needs to draw a "resting vagina".

🙂🙂🙂 that struck me a bit funny, my apologies...

I almost laughed out loud.

We all know what one "closed for business" looks like 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

@MaiChi

Re the question; "do all men tell lies?"

I'd have to say no. But am I lying? hehehe. 

😎😎 someone may have already used that joke in thread, if so I missed it 🙄🙄

BB is yes/no, which means it is a thing, just not all the time.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

On a more serious note, re the topic

"do all men tell lies?"

That is a question that bears a quick turn, and can have different answers depending on context. 

The quick turn is "do all women tell lies?" and an honest answer is, answers can depend on context, what a woman believes is "a lie" in certain circumstances or an infrequent truly not harmful "what's best".

This is a real thing. Anyone says not true, ask them if they ever talked about Santa, the tooth fairy, or similar to a child. Or why they didn't call someone back, or....pick one. 

Absolutes in some questions are tough. 

Not trying to be disagreeable here, just thought provoking. 

Good question on the BBs!!


----------



## MaiChi (Jun 20, 2018)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> Someone needs to draw a "resting vagina".
> 
> 🙂🙂🙂 that struck me a bit funny, my apologies...
> 
> ...


I have always said the vagina takes 4-5 days off unpaid leave every month. It needs some rest. I know some already permanently resting vaginas also take time off, but that is because the unions have not been fair when negotiating this necessary leave each month. Vaginas work weekdays and weekends so need those days off.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

MaiChi said:


> I have always said the vagina takes 4-5 days off unpaid leave every month. It needs some rest. I know some already permanently resting vaginas also take time off, but that is because the unions have not been fair when negotiating this necessary leave each month. Vaginas work weekdays and weekends so need those days off.


Now that's hilarious!!

Well done! 😂😂😂❤


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> On a more serious note, re the topic
> 
> "do all men tell lies?"
> 
> ...


All of this becomes moot if people could accept that lying is not universally a bad thing. Then we don't have to twist ourselves up in knots to pretend what obviously is a lie isn't.


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

MaiChi said:


> For a while after we got married, I used to feel sore after the 7nth or eighth bonding session in a day. Sundays we used to park the cars in the next street so any visitor would think we were not in, then spend the day feeding and having sex and sleeping in between. We have only done that rarely since the children were born.
> 
> I think the vagina requires some rest after a while even though the mind needs to experience the pleasure.


That's just normal post-sex sore you're referring to. I am talking about being physically uncomfortable/ in pain in a similar way after being aroused, whether spontaneously or by touch, and not getting an orgasm. Not the same thing.


----------



## fightforher (Dec 4, 2013)

Holdingontoit said:


> It is not just from going without orgasm for a long time. It is about being aroused for a long time without orgasm. So if a couple hugs and kisses and does all kind of massages for several hours. And if this causes sexual arousal. Then there is a chance that the person will find pain emanating from their tingly bits. I have gone months and months without sex and no blue balls. *But I once spent several hours flirting with the woman next to me on an airplane, and when I got off the plane I could barely stand up because the pain was so intense.*


I think you are getting confused .. that was not BB, but High-Altitude penis edema.


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Yes, it is a real condition. 
Blue balls, known medically as epididymal hypertension (EH), is a condition that can affect people with male genitals. It’s not serious, but causes pain and aching in the testicles after having an erection without an orgasm. It’s often accompanied by a blueish hue in the testicles.
It is a result of vasocongestion (tissue swelling) because of increased blood flow. I don’t know, but I imagine what some women are describing here sounds pretty similar. (Female version)
To answer the question “do all men tell lies?” The scientific answer is yes. Everybody lies at least once in their lifetime. Lol


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

aquarius1 said:


> Yes, it is a real condition.
> Blue balls, known medically as epididymal hypertension (EH), is a condition that can affect people with male genitals. It’s not serious, but causes pain and aching in the testicles after having an erection without an orgasm. It’s often accompanied by a blueish hue in the testicles.
> It is a result of vasocongestion (tissue swelling) because of increased blood flow. I don’t know, but I imagine what some women are describing here sounds pretty similar. (Female version)
> To answer the question “do all men tell lies?” The scientific answer is yes. Everybody lies at least once in their lifetime. Lol




I dunno...I’m not sure I like the fact that it is beginning to sound like a real condition....If the woman is causing said erection, does it mean she becomes somehow responsible for relieving the man of his ‘tension’, if a medical emergency were to arise? I have a feeling it might not go down well and is bound to become a bit of a legal mine field....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

For a few years I got paid to professionally tell lies. :wink2:


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

I think its half real, half fake. Getting excited and getting close to orgasm and stopping definitely leaves you in a 'heightened' sexual energy. You can focus this energy on other tasks... or just pretend that your some victim and its hurting you.

Monks practice absences and you don't see them walking around with blue balls because the wind blew up their robes.


So yes... he can be left in a high energy state and most guys would want to release that. But others can channel it into productive things.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

InMyPrime said:


> I dunno...I’m not sure I like the fact that it is beginning to sound like a real condition....If the woman is causing said erection, does it mean she becomes somehow responsible for relieving the man of his ‘tension’, if a medical emergency were to arise?


No, surely he can take care of that for himself?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Laurentium said:


> No, surely he can take care of that for himself?


The idea that she "caused" the erection is even absurd.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

NobodySpecial said:


> All of this becomes moot if people could accept that lying is not universally a bad thing. Then we don't have to twist ourselves up in knots to pretend what obviously is a lie isn't.


And not even a sharply-defined thing. 

There are a lot of shades between "telling a lie" and "saying something I disagree with".


----------



## leon2100 (May 13, 2015)

Do all men lie? No, just most of us!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

First of all, yes all men lie, it is required by our wife or girl friend. Ask any man "do these pants make my butt look fat?" He will mostly likely (for his personal happiness and safety) say of course not.

Now, are blue balls real? When a man is close to orgasm, his testicles are pulled up close to his body. Extended foreplay or teasing, can be quite strenuous for these tender muscles and cause them to be sore. Other biological changes take place during arousal involving erectile tissue and prostate. Does orgasm cause a relaxation of all these things that tense up? Yes it does. So arousal without orgasmic release can allow some built up tension to not be released.

Good luck.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I always tell her 'no, your butt makes your butt look fat', but she knows I like big booties so I don't get my eye blackened.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Young at Heart said:


> First of all, yes all men lie, it is required by our wife or girl friend. Ask any man "do these pants make my butt look fat?" He will mostly likely (for his personal happiness and safety) say of course not.


That’s not lying. 
It’s being economical with the truth. 0


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Andy1001 said:


> That’s not lying.
> It’s being economical with the truth. 0


The correct answer is ALWAYS "those pants would look best around your ankles, babe."


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

A resurrected thread!

No 😉
Yes
Sometimes


----------

